# kickstand for a 1960 flight liner



## geno1949 (Aug 18, 2012)

please need help! what is the size of a kickstand for a jc higgins flight liner. thanks for any help.


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 18, 2012)

*Kickstand*

I just took the stock one off and replaced it with an aluminum one. I have the old one if you want it.


----------



## geno1949 (Aug 18, 2012)

*kickstand*

for now I would like to know what is the length of the kickstand. I am trying to put together a all chrome bike. thanks for your help.geno1949


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 18, 2012)

it is 10 and a half inches long.


----------

